# backround color



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just looking for a couple opinions on the color of my background.Now I have a picture of some plants rocks,ect.I've seen a few solid colors like dark blue ans black.Do the fish care?I seem to like the solid colors the more i see them.Also it appears to bring out the colors in the fish having the solid color.Is that true?Thanks Jason


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes the backdrop brings the colors of the fish out. I went with a solid blue backround but now I wish I had done black. The fish dont care what color it is, its mainly for looks.


----------



## Aquanist (Dec 29, 2007)

I have 3D or solid black in all my tanks. When having solid color BG black would be my only choice. Tried blue once and re-did it black within a week.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

black all the way


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

oh yeah and with a solid black background you have the option of buying a visitherm stealth and painting your intake tubes black


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

Black


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a background that is black on one side and brite blue on the other. I keep it on the blue side but have flipped it to the black before. The black side makes the tank look a lot darker. The blue seems bring out the colors of the fish better. I have actinic lights also, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------

